# Vallisneria and chlorine baths question



## azadehm1 (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm having a serious hair algae problem and I was wondering if I could do a chlorine dip on my Vals. they seem so fragile compared to most plants I just wanted to check before I went ahead. My whole tank is having issues and after the dip I'll be moving these plants to another tank.
Also I was wondering how long should I dip for and what percentage solution do you think would be best...
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Use one part bleach to 19-20 parts water. But, I doubt that vals would survive it. Mine haven't survived just a 2X overdose of Excel. The only plants I have found that easily survive a bleach dip are anubias and Java fern.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

My vals melted horribly after my attemp (1/20), 90 secs. Maybe try half the bleach dose, say 1/40, and 45 secs. See how it looks in a couple days. Up the dose or duration if you think they can handle it (assuming they made it after the initial attempt). What kind of vals? The contortion did far worse than the giant vals, I assume due to a softer leave structure.


----------



## azadehm1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for your input. From what you guys wrote..I'm just going to cut off what is affected and just move healthy material. That seems like a much better idea than having them melt in the chlorine.


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

I've read that you can also use Hydrogen peroxide with good results and less damage to the plants.


----------

